# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Avusturya'da Türklerin araç ve evleri kundaklandı

## bozok

*Avusturya'da Türklerin araç ve evleri kundaklandı*

 
Avusturya’da Türklere yönelik ırkçı saldırılar hız kazandı. Türklerin oturduğu evlere ve otomobillerine molotofkokteyli atarak kundaklayan saldırganlardan yakalanan olmazken, polisin olayları seyretmekle yetinmesi tepki çekti. ünceki gece Graz kentinde sabaha karşı 03.30 sıralarında meydana gelen son olayda Türk Gençlik Derneği Başkanı Salman üorap’lı ve dernek üyelerinden Hüseyin Dalgıç’a ait özel otomobiller kimliği henüz belirlenemeyen saldırganlar tarafından atılan molotofkokteyl sonucu çıkan yangında kullanılmaz hale geldi. 


*Polisten cesaret alıyorlar*
Graz polisinin işlem yapmadığı saldırıdan sonra açıklama yapan Graz Türk Gençlik Derneği basın sözcüsü Bilal Yıldız.* “Daha önceki saldırılarda olduğu gibi bu saldırı da faili mechul kalacak. Hainler, polisin yanlı tutumu ve bölücülere iltimaslı yaklaşımından cesaret alıyor. Tedbir alınması yönündeki defalarca kez tekrarladığımız taleplerimiz polis tarafından dikkate alınmıyor. Polisin yanlı tutumu devam ederse biz de kendi tedbirimizi almak zorunda kalacağız” diye konuştu. Daha önce de defalarca kez saldırıya uğradıklarını vurgulayan Yıldız, 2008’in Kasım ayında ve yeni yılın ocak ayında derneklerinin bulunduğu binanın kundaklandığını, büyük hasar meydana geldiğini bildirdi.”*




*12/02/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

